# Pregnant in Holland



## Mummy2b88

Hi everyone,

I'm not exactly new here, I have been here for 4 years I currently have an almost 4 year old. I am in a few weeks moving to the East of Holland with my Dutch husband and of course our son. I am currently 8 weeks pregnant and I have been looking on Facebook for a group for English speaking mums as my Dutch isn't that great at the moment. If any of you ladies who live in NL and know of any groups on FB or threads on here, could I be pointed in the right direction? Thank-you =)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! I don't have any advice sorry but hopefully other members will :)
Congratulations!


----------

